# Project Feeder Watch



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Well Project will be staring soon, the first week in November are any of you out there in the CORNELL Lab of Ornithology feeder watch project.If any are intrested you can sign up online at www.feederwatch.org or you can call (800)843-2473. its easy and the information they get from us is used to determine if there are increases or declines of birds,be a trooper in the front lines of this inportant work. *GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for posting this, George! This is an important thing for those of us who love birds. Cornell also has a Project Pigeon Watch!

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks for posting this, George! This is an important thing for those of us who love birds. Cornell also has a Project Pigeon Watch!
> 
> Terry


 The reason that I posted it will start in about 10days and anyone that may intrested should contact 
cornell before its to late as they do not except new watcher once the counting starts. ..GEORGE


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Not able to participate but that is a cool web site.


----------

